# vip211 and replaytv



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm interested in changing provider from directv to dish. Before I commit to dish, I would like to get answers for the following questions. Any comment/advice will greatly be appreciated.

1. Has anyone use vip211 with replaytv? 
2. If I used OTA to get my local HD channels, will i have to tune using '-' i.e. 10-1 or it is mapped directly to 10 or other channel?

Thanks.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

01001 will tune 10-1


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I use an 811(code 1170) and used a 6000u with Replays, I currently archive from my 622 and 921 to Replay but have not tried the Blaster to see if it will change channels...I -also use with 2 D* HD receivers...


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

BFG, is the leading zero necessary? just checking, might be a problem with IR blaster from replayTV, but not sure yet

dfergie, can you clarify on


> I currently archive from my 622 and 921 to Replay


?

Reading about downmapping, is it available for Philadelphia right now?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## badreligionnc (Jan 2, 2006)

I used a replay 4504 with a dish 811 but could never get it to tune and record my digital locals. I could only get it to tune the satellite delivered locals. If you want to record with one of the vip receivers, just get the 622. I have had mine for 2 weeks and it works great!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I hook up S-Video and audio outs from either the 622 or 921 to the Replay, Set a manual timer for the length of the program (already have the appropriate receiver ready to play program at beginning) then start when the Replay tells me its begining recording session. Experiment with aspect ratio's to find the one that you like best with your setup... Once it is in the Replay I usually import into one of my Pc's and can rename and add all the original program information...I think I changed the original remote code on the 811 so the original 775 Blaster code might work.I have 5xxx and 55xx model Replays...


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

dfergie,

Thanks. I thought, you can access the recording file and download it to PC or access the show from 622 from replay. I might try that route if vip211 is a no go. I don't like paying up front cost for somthing i do not own


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

NP... that would be nice if there was a dvarchive for E* dvr's but... its not gonna happen...


----------

